# CLOSED: Fuschia is crafting flower stand, free stuff, shopping, fishing.



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Good morning, Bellttree.

Marshal is crafting wooden log stakes.

Able's are closed for another hour, but (expanded) Nook's is open (buy any of the big items - black harp, pink shaded floor lamp, Mrs Flamingo). There is a lot of free stuff on the beach to the left of the entrance.

Please don't pick my flowers, but feel free to talk to animals, catch bugs, fish.

I am not entirely awake, but if you need crafting done, I can craft for free if you bring me the materials.

Northern Hemisphere Island. Native fruit is pears. Turnip prices are dismal.

No charge 

PM if you want to come.

EDIT: The person crafting and the item have changed over the day. Please check the newest post for details.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Redd is here. All fakes.

Marshal stopped crafting. Shopping still available.

Rodeo is now crafting matryoshka.


----------



## atriosocool (May 4, 2020)

Hello! Would love to visit to shop for clothes! Are the able sisters open?


----------



## nageki (May 4, 2020)

i would love to visit for that DIY and a bit of fishing! will PM


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Please browse the free stuff on the beach.

Able's have been open for 30 minutes


----------



## amyahh (May 4, 2020)

hii could I stop by to visit Redd ?


----------



## Karlexus (May 4, 2020)

Good morning  may I come over?


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (May 4, 2020)

Hi, can I visit please?


----------



## Aluxia (May 4, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Need to add: Redd needs a ladder. I can loan you mine.


----------



## haillzzz (May 4, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## Darcy94x (May 4, 2020)

Can I visit please? Do you have a wishlist at all?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Rodeo is still crafting


----------



## icyii (May 4, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Closed for now. Let me know if you want me to open up to shop.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Fuschia is now crafting flower stand. Shops both open. Some free stuff on the beach. Everyone welcome. No charge.

All large items from Nook's have been bought. 

Edit: All Redd's stock has been bought, too.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 4, 2020)

May I please come???


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Fuschia is still crafting


----------



## chips_523 (May 4, 2020)

hi can I come over?


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 4, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> Fuschia is still crafting


Can I come over?


----------



## SarahSays (May 4, 2020)

Hi can I come over? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2020)

Could I visit please to get the DIY?


----------



## cocoacat (May 4, 2020)

Would like to stop by if possible.


----------



## n00b (May 4, 2020)

may i come ?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Just sent out a batch of Dodo codes. Welcome, everyone.


----------



## klpierce17 (May 4, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## crescenthio (May 4, 2020)

Hi again! May I come visit?


----------



## chips_523 (May 4, 2020)

Can I please come over?


----------



## Hyllin (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come visit


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

So sorry - someone left with the minus key. I need to save the game and come back, see if Fuschia is still crafting.

Edit : Yes, she is crafting again. Will send out a new Dodo code.


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 4, 2020)

thanks for hosting! I got what i wanted already


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Thank you for coming!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 4, 2020)

Are you still open? I'd love to come over

edit: Why can I never read the words "PM me"? it's like my eyes glide right over them.


----------



## ~Robin~ (May 4, 2020)

I would like to come again for this DIY


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Sorry - internet just cut out. Ping me for the new Dodo code if you need it 

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Argh. Fuschia has stopped crafting. I have one spare DIY. Shopping/fishing/villagers still available. 

Will check if anyone else started crafting.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

So - Fuschia is now crafting again. Come for attempt #3. Third time lucky?


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

Fuschia got tired and stopped crafting. No one else is crafting, yet. Thread closed for now, but PM me if you need the shops


----------

